# Umstrukturierung ICB-Unterforum



## nuts (17. Dezember 2012)

Zur Information: Fortan gibt es im Unterforum "Internet Community Bike - powered by Carver" zwei Bereiche: Zum einen das Archiv, in dem der gesamte Entwicklungsprozess archiviert ist, zum anderen der offene Bereich, in dem jeder Threads starten kann. Sei es, um das richtige Dämpfersetup zu finden, oder den Betrieb zum passenden Eloxierer.


----------



## NoIdea (18. Dezember 2012)

Fast schon traurig, dass es "vorbei" ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (19. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe das geht nicht so schnell vorbei... wart ab wenn die Rahmen eintreffen, Leute damit rumfahren, oder es gar Details gibt, die man überarbeiten will  Hoffen wir mal, dass Herr Stark uns auch in Zukunft beisteht


----------



## MirkoR (19. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> ...oder es gar Details gibt, die man überarbeiten will



Damit könntet ihr dann aber bitte warten bis überhaupt ein Rahmen ausgeliefert wurde! Wir sind hier ja nicht bei... 


Gibts schon Erfahrungen und Vorschläge von eurem Testbike was die Welt umsegelt? Vielleicht gibt es ja noch Änderungen vor Serienstart.



lg mirko


----------



## nuts (23. Dezember 2012)

Die Zugführung am Testbike ist nicht optimal - aber die ist auch nicht final 

Eigentlich warten wir gerade hauptsächlich auf die finalen Sample-Rahmen, die also wirklich wie die Serie sind. Ab dann kann es ganz konkret werden. Ursprünglich bestand Hoffnung, dass diese als Weihnachtsgeschenk eintreffen könnten - war aber unwahrscheinlich und klappt auch nicht. Wir werden sehen, ich denke Januar.
Januar ist schon verdammt nah dran an der Auslieferung der Raw'n'chopped und alle anderen ICB. Bevor Sorge aufkommt, ob das auch verschoben wird: Wir sind weiter im Zeitplan. Durch den könnte höchstens ein Riese wie Shimano einen Strich machen, wenn beim Zulieferer die Lieferbarkeit nicht klappt. Gegen so etwas ist kein Kraut gewachsen, wir drücken einfach die Daumen...


----------

